# Allen Iverson and his current USA TEAM status..



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

I seriously don't understand why people tjudge by looks and Image, and dont judge by talent. I mean this is damn NBA. 

Allen Iverson has done more for this league than quite possibly ANYONE in the current NBA. He sells tickets. Massive Jersies, and brings many people into the fan base..

But Why Can't the man get the simple respect that he deserves? Being on the Damn USA team.

Mike Bibby?? Hahahaha. Bibby is just what Shaq says he is. 

Allen Iverson is the real deal, and belongs on the damn team..

Lets hear the hating!!


----------



## thief (Feb 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth</b>!
> Allen Iverson has done more for this league than quite possibly ANYONE in the current NBA. He sells tickets. Massive Jersies, and brings many people into the fan base..


Since when do people play for the national teams based on how much mearchendise they sell?


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*that is simply*

that is simply an example of how much he has done for American Basketball.


----------



## NYJ1680 (Dec 26, 2002)

Clearly if it was just based on level of play AI would make Team USA. I think he should make it anyways inspite of his off-court troubles. I know about his practice speech from a couple of years ago, but no one works harder than him during games, which is a lot more than you can say about the guys who played for us at the world championships. AI also showed at the All-star game that he's willing to share the ball with premier players, he just has to shoot 25-30 per game in Philly because there's no one else who can score.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth</b>!
> I seriously don't understand why people tjudge by looks and Image, and dont judge by talent. I mean this is damn NBA.
> 
> Allen Iverson has done more for this league than quite possibly ANYONE in the current NBA. He sells tickets. Massive Jersies, and brings many people into the fan base..
> ...


I think AI should be on the team. Why not. It isn't like the world doesnt know we have a bunch of spoiled, tattoed, thugged-out brats.. it isnt like we are hiding it. So why not let him go.. the whole "image" thing is BS. But he shouldnt go if he doesnt plan on practicing and being a "team" player..

I disagree with the Bibby comment. Mike Bibby is a very, very good player. He has proven he can be effective on a team full of talent and help them win on the Kings.. and proven he can step up bigtime in crunch time.. things team USA needs with Kidd, Tmac, Duncan, KG, Kobe on the team.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Allen Iverson and his current USA TEAM status..*



> Originally posted by <b>thief</b>!
> 
> 
> Since when do people play for the national teams based on how much mearchendise they sell?


You can't be serious. You think USA Basketball is not thinking about moving product?


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Allen Iverson not being invited to the US team is a joke, I am pretty sure one of the dudes associated with it is Billy Knight (GM of Sixers?) either way it doesn't matter who is picking it, leaving AI off is a crime.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

There would be too many SG's on the team. Kobe, T-Mac, and Ray Allen all play the SG position. There simply isn't room for AI. Bibby is a PG, so saying AI should take his place is just ridiculous. Until AI proves that he can run plays like Bibby does in a team full of talent, he is not needed on the team. AI is a great, great player, though.


----------



## cryptic (Nov 30, 2002)

Iverson should definitely be on the USA team
why? Hes just an amazing 6'0 player that can do almost anything a 6'6 guard can do. 
It's time for the world to witness the special talent this guard has.


----------



## tenkev (Jun 12, 2002)

I don't see why its so important to have Iverson on the team. He is a great, great scorer and steals alot of passes, but that's all he does. This team already has plenty of people it can score, what it needs is passers, defenders, and hustle guys. If Kobe and Iverson played on the same team they would have to play with two balls to satisfy both players.


----------



## dr-dru (Feb 9, 2003)

because he deserves it, he was MVP just two years ago. at least he should get invited, if not that's just disrespect.


----------



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

It's a team game!!! That eliminates Iverson!! boo hoo hoo


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

That whole USA image thing is bullcrap ! Iverson should be on the USA team


Go IVeRsoN !


----------



## Pat_Garner (Mar 30, 2003)

I though Iverson was a sure bet for the team when the attitude was about winning again. 

Bibby? what a joke...


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pat_Garner</b>!
> I though Iverson was a sure bet for the team when the attitude was about winning again.
> 
> Bibby? what a joke...


I know. Bibby is a nice player and all and is more of a traditional PG than Iverson is but he's nowhere near AI's level. Look at the original Dream Team. With the exception of the rookies almost every player actually deserved to be there. I think we should do the same here. AI should be there.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Look at the PG's on the original Dream Team.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*THERE ISNT ANYONE LIKE HIM*

AI is the HARDEST player in the NBA.
None and I mean none gives more than AI does EVERY game of the season. You NEVER see Iverson loafting around the floor like many other "stars". AI earns Every penny. 

Allen Iverson is the type of player that is needed to represent the USA. Mike Bibby is a scrub, by means of being added to represent the country. I would rather see Stephon than Bibby.


----------



## Pat_Garner (Mar 30, 2003)

good point. the Iverson snubbing made me totally forget about Marbury


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

The OC already has SG's and they are looking for PG's that can run an offense. From Stockton to Isiah to Payton to Kidd, this has always been they way they went as far as PG's. I don't get the big shock over AI not making it.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Ppl who thinks AI should make the Dream team and that Bibby is a scrub don't know the definition of "team". A team needs PG and SG's. When you have quality SG's like T-Mac, Kobe, and Ray, you're not going to have minutes for Iverson. That's why Iverson doesn't make it. Bibby may not be as good as AI, but he certainly is a better passer, and a way better PG.

The only way Iverson makes it is if he beats our Kobe, T-Mac, or Ray. That's not going to happen because he's not even close to being as good as Kobe or T-Mac, and he's not as good a shooter as Ray.

Face it. There's no place for AI.


----------



## nicholai (Feb 6, 2003)

in the all-star game, iverson proved that he could run point and keep everyone happy and involved while still getting his own points.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

i dunno about u... but isn't the international rules based on fiba rules??.... now if im correct many european teams and australiasian teams will be playing a 3-2 zone... or 2-2-1 zone with a long armed wingspan guy at the top.... 

to combat this well my team here... just simply kicks a sf and a sg at 45's and runs simle post feeds or double highs.... while ur pf just cuts along the baseline.... its allllllll the pg has to do is chose to either give it to the sg or sf at the 45's.... now those positions on offence areeeeeee exactly the same!!!!.... and it doesn't take a geniuos point guard to make one pass and spot up for a j or 3...

my point?? ai can do that... 2nd point... sf and sg are similar in many offenses... when combatting a zone... (im in australia thats all people play here.. zones)..... so move kobe to sf... and ray at sg... let ai play the pg..... 

when defences collapse from post ups... or people try block baseline cuts if frees up the perimeter shooters or a pg can blast into the lane (like tony parker does) when defences are running at him.... this leaves the two 45's open now one on the base line (sg) the other at left 45 and a cutting baseline pf with a rolling low to high post C.... all the options in the world... can bibby make decisions that quickly i think not....

AI all the way


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

ps... would have been easier to explain with a clip board...


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nicholai</b>!
> in the all-star game, iverson proved that he could run point and keep everyone happy and involved while still getting his own points.


The All-Star game is a glorified pick-up game. And the next time they play D in an All-Star game, that will be the first time. What AI did in the All-Star game has no equation to what the OC is looking for in a PG for the Olympics.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

shazha you are pretty much right on the zones (although you simplified it a little too much). 

One of the things holding AI back is that zones take away his biggest strength, penetration. He is a great scorer, not a great shooter. Olympic teams will be able to easily stop his penetration with the use of the zone. And since AI is not a consistant outside shooter and the OC doesn't really it's PG's bombing from outside anyway, they feel it is in their best interest to go with PG's that are more familiar with running offenses. 

That belief has been pretty much the same since the first dream team.


----------



## nicholai (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PSUmtj112</b>!
> The All-Star game is a glorified pick-up game. And the next time they play D in an All-Star game, that will be the first time.


all-star games nowadays seem to be far more serious than they were before. teams are actually trying to win.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nicholai</b>!
> 
> 
> all-star games nowadays seem to be far more serious than they were before. teams are actually trying to win.


Pick-up games can be competetive too, but that does not change the fact that the All-Star game is an alley-oop, dunk fest, entertainment game for the fans. There is NO defense in all-star games. Players are trying to put on a show, not get hurt for the rest of the season.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>4</b>!
> now this a.i-bibby comparison is just making me laugh.
> 
> how can we compare a player who has yet to appear in an all-star game to a player who had won mvp and scoring champ award ??
> ...


I do not get what is so hard to understand about this. It's not a matter of who is better. AI is unquestionably better than Bibby. So are Cassell, Marbury, Francis, etc.

But where does Bibby differ from those players?

Cassell jacks up shots.

Marbs jacks up shots.

Francis jacks up shots.

Guess what AI does?

Jack up shots.

The Olympic team already has people that can shoot at a much better clip than AI (Bryant, McGrady, Allen). The OC are looking for someone who can run the point, affect the game offensive/defensively with out shooting, and not get upset in doing so. 

What type of player is that? Stockon and Thomas were that type of player. So are Kidd and Bibby. It's as simple as that. You aren't looking to put the 12 best players out there, but rather you are looking for the 12 players that make the best team.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> There would be too many SG's on the team. Kobe, T-Mac, and Ray Allen all play the SG position. There simply isn't room for AI. Bibby is a PG, so saying AI should take his place is just ridiculous. Until AI proves that he can run plays like Bibby does in a team full of talent, he is not needed on the team. AI is a great, great player, though.


you have got to be kidding me. have you seen the all star game? AI can dish it out as good, if not better, than Bibby. he has great court visison and can easily break down the defense down low. even though AI is listed as an SG, he has great PG skills.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>murdarous</b>!
> 
> 
> you have got to be kidding me. have you seen the all star game? AI can dish it out as good, if not better, than Bibby. he has great court visison and can easily break down the defense down low. even though AI is listed as an SG, he has great PG skills.


Um... *points to what other ppl have said about the all-star game*

Next time, read the whole thread.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I think Team USA needs Iverson.

It doesn't matter what kind of star power you rack up in TMAC, Kobe, etc. The Yugos, etc. can match up with them and steal the win through teamwork and pure shooting. AI adds a dimension that the rest of the world has more trouble handling. Filling the passing lane when Peja rolls off a pick and bolting down the court can give what the team didnt have last year.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>-D!</b>!
> I think Team USA needs Iverson.
> 
> It doesn't matter what kind of star power you rack up in TMAC, Kobe, etc. The Yugos, etc. can match up with them and steal the win through teamwork and pure shooting. AI adds a dimension that the rest of the world has more trouble handling. Filling the passing lane when Peja rolls off a pick and bolting down the court can give what the team didnt have last year.


Kobe and T-Mac and do ANYTHING Iverson can do. AI isn't the only person to be able to drive to the basket. And if you seriously think that AI would be better at attacking the basket than Kobe or T-Mac, then you probably haven't watch enough Lakers/Magic games. There's a reason they're the top 2 scorers in the NBA, because they can do EVERYTHING. Believe it.:yes:


----------

